# Dog Rescue in Sylmar CA?



## progirlz (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum. Didnt know how to get this info so I thought I would come to a dog forum and see if you could help me.

I was at the dog park in Van Nuys CA the other day and this man was telling me about a Dog Rescue in Sylmar Ca. I cant find any info on it online.

He says that a woman bought an old bed and breakfast and turned it into a dog rescue. He couldnt remember the name of it. Anyone know anything about it?

Thanks for any info.
Kelli


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Here we go again with etuyt. How can you report it??


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

To report a post, click on the dark triangle with the exclamation point (!) in it that is in the lower left corner of the post you want to report. You will get instructions.

Newt


----------

